# Weiß jemand was zu EverQuest 3 / Next?



## AnonHome1234 (21. Dezember 2013)

*Weiß jemand was zu EverQuest 3 / Next?*

Hat jemand aktuelle Informationen zu EverQuest 3, ich lese hier und dort mal was darüber aber wie ist den nun der aktuelle Status, schon was zum Release / Beta bekannt?


----------

